# Propranolol for excessive blushing



## Lily00123 (Aug 14, 2010)

Hey I am new to this forum, been reading through it and find it very supportive and helpful. I suffer from excessive blushing which happens on a daily basis at any given time (along with shaky hands, real fast heartbeat) major problem with everyday things. Have tried hypnotherapy, has not made a diff but am still going to keep trying as it takes time. But just went to the docs, he prescribed me on propranolol 40mg twice a day, only been my third day on it and do not feel any side effects or change, wanted to know how long does it take for it to start working? And have read ppl have been using a combination of meds to help with this, which have ppl found to be the best ones? I know it is only early days and have to give it time to see if this med helps but would like to know what others have found worked best.


----------



## howardfan (Feb 6, 2010)

i only took 10mg propranolol my 1st time and i felt it right away. i would think 40mg should be plenty for your 1st few times. if it has no effect on you, you may need to talk with ur doc about other beta blockers. i take propranolol for hbp and anxiety. i do blush some, but i wouldn't say it's a problem unless i'm really stressed. propranolol has seemed to keep my blushing under control during hard times and i haven't tried any other drugs for it yet. good luck


----------



## Polarda (Feb 22, 2011)

Hey, I have the same problem and I'm on the same medicaion you are. I Am on the 40 mg dose aswell and have been on it fr about 4 weeks or so and I have had no side effects, but it doesn't work for me, I have noticed no change at all so I'm going to talk to my doctor And probably try something else


----------



## Matthewop (Feb 22, 2011)

oh sorry to hear that... i think you should take it easy and see a doctor to make you feel better!


----------



## gazzxc (Mar 16, 2011)

I ''was'' an excessive bluster for 18 years my problems were no different from all the others I have read over the years. I tried so many things to try and stop it even wearing frozen wrist coolers to try and keep my core temperature down. I know you are not going to want to hear this but there are no cream, no tablets etc nothing like this will help you, forget this rubbish about ignoring it, laughing about it, ''its cute'' BULLS*** its not cute its makes you look like a complete t**t I've tried it all and it dosent work THE PROBLEM IS YOU you just don't understand yet, but please read on. It got to a stage for me if I bumped in to a friend while I was out or even just looking someone in the eye when talking to them it would happen I then would look ignorant because I would make a stupid excuse to get away but then I came across something. I sure you all have had a '' please don't go red, please don't go red'' or ''stay calm'' moment in your own heads but then it happens anyway, this is what I meant when I said ''the problem is you'' and I will tell you why. I refused to read anything like this for years but it became my last resort so I understand if people stop reading on. I started learning about the subconscious mind and how powerful it is, I read a couple of books and got an understandings to be honest this made me twice as bad (once again please read on) because I was learning were my problem lied but new I couldn't control it. Some how I got on to subliminal messaging and learned a lot about it and realised THIS WAS THE KEY. subliminal messages was banned from tv and cinemas I think in the 90's because of how powerful it is at influencing the mind. You need to research this for yourself so you have an understanding of what it is about. Even when you are not in blushing situation you are thinking about it you just don't know it that is why it happens, trust me I'm an expert lol. I eventually came across a program that could download to my laptop which when I used my computer it flashed subliminal messages and pictures on the screen which the conscious mind can't even see but the subconscious mind can this is what makes the difference. You don't notice a difference but one day you will realise you had a moment when it should of happened but didn't that's when you notice there has been a change. If this can help me I believe it can help anyone. I have been using this for around 8 months and I would say I am 70% better than I was because I do still have moments now and then but I will overcome these aswell and I only use my laptop Mabe 4/5 hours a week. If you are going to do this research what I have wrote about and get a good understanding of how things work. Please ask my anything you like I will do my best to help. And don't buy off these idiots who say ''I was a blusher but not anymore give me £30 and I will tell you how'' bull**** you know if you had a cure you would tell people for free because you no how difficult it makes your own life.

I found this on google.
Both hypnosis and subliminal messaging intended to deliver messages to the subconscious mind in order to bring about changes in thoughts, behaviors, actions, attitudes, belief systems and value systems. The difference is hypnosis usually requires a conscious effort by the user to follow verbal instructions, while subliminal messaging does not.


----------



## Payn (Sep 15, 2008)

I have been using inderal for some times now, doses of 10-20mg before any stressful situation is usually enough and it works well for almost all physical symptoms of my social anxiety, but i have some side effects, especially as a visual disturbance(something like a feeling of depersonalization), dizziness, drowsiness, fatigue...it makes me sleepy and tired. 

I also tried a very low dose of 5 mg but it's not work as well as dose of 10 or 20mg. I still had some side effects but it was better than on 10mg. However, for me the worst side effect and that's visual disturbance - still persisted even at low dose of 5 mg.

Recently, I have also tried another a/b blocker - carvedilol, but unfortunately it's not work as well as propranolol and the majority of the above-described problems persist.


My question, Is there any way/tips on how to manage any of these unpleasant side effects(i don't know, maybe adding some supplements or something else...or maybe some other type of beta-blocker ? )


Do you have any advice, ideas on how to eliminate these side effects ? 



Thanks. 



P.S: Propranolol in combination with xanax makes most side effects even worse, but on the other hand it works great for my social anxiety.


----------



## gazzxc (Mar 16, 2011)

Payn said:


> I have been using inderal for some times now, doses of 10-20mg before any stressful situation is usually enough and it works well for almost all physical symptoms of my social anxiety, but i have some side effects, especially as a visual disturbance(something like a feeling of depersonalization), dizziness, drowsiness, fatigue...it makes me sleepy and tired.
> 
> I also tried a very low dose of 5 mg but it's not work as well as dose of 10 or 20mg. I still had some side effects but it was better than on 10mg. However, for me the worst side effect and that's visual disturbance - still persisted even at low dose of 5 mg.
> 
> ...


You don't need to take any drugs to solve this. Have a read of my above thread.


----------



## gazzxc (Mar 16, 2011)

*this will help*



Payn said:


> I have been using inderal for some times now, doses of 10-20mg before any stressful situation is usually enough and it works well for almost all physical symptoms of my social anxiety, but i have some side effects, especially as a visual disturbance(something like a feeling of depersonalization), dizziness, drowsiness, fatigue...it makes me sleepy and tired.
> 
> I also tried a very low dose of 5 mg but it's not work as well as dose of 10 or 20mg. I still had some side effects but it was better than on 10mg. However, for me the worst side effect and that's visual disturbance - still persisted even at low dose of 5 mg.
> 
> ...


You don't need to take any drugs. Hava a read of my above thread. This WILL help you....


----------

